# Comunicación GPRS entre dos modems.



## dragonspirit (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Soy nuevo en esto de la comunicación GPRS, y he visto algo de GSM pero poca cosa. Tengo diseñado un dispositivo basado en PIC que me va almacenando muestras de una magnitud física que va midiendo, y me gustaría poder tener acceso remoto desde un PC a estos datos. Mi idea es colocar un modem Q2406 de Wavecom y enviar vía GPRS los datos a otro modem conectado al PC. El modem que utilizaré en el PC no lo tengo claro, quizas utilice un modem Q2406 también, o un modem de siemens que tengo disponible.

Me gustaría saber que comandos AT necesito para hacer esta comunicación, y sobretodo, si es posible realizarla facilmente. He conseguido enviar datos vía GSM, realizando una llamada de datos, pero me gustaría dar el salto a GPRS. He leido mucho sobre esto, y sigo en ello, pero no me queda muy clara la forma de poder enviar los datos que quiero utilizando paquetes GPRS. 

Si me pueden ayudar, o decirme donde puedo encontrar información o algún ejemplo de como hacerlo, se lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias


----------



## dragonspirit (Ago 31, 2007)

Sigo investigando sobre el modem Wavecom que comentaba antes, y sobre la manera de conectarlo a la red GPRS. Este modem tiene un comando, que se supone que abre el puerto para conectarse a la red GPRS. Después de introducir este comando, intento introducir otros, que contiene el simbolo #, pero no me los reconoce (comandos para mandar un email por GPRS y cosas asi). Creo que el problema viene porque el modem, parece ser que necesita tener cargado un software (el "eDsoft"), y no se donde puedo encontrarlo, ni si estoy en lo cierto, o estoy equivocado y dando palos de ciego.

Espero vuestras respuestas

Muchas gracias.


----------



## crangel (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola, yo tengo unos pocos conocimentos con estos modems y estoy casualmente en este mismo proceso que tu, si quieres podemos realizar un proyecto de pruebas en conjunto a ver como nos va.

yo tengo un par de modems multiTech y ya he dominado la gestion de mesajes en formato PDU, y por lo de GPRS creo saber por donde dar los tiros pero requiere un poco de investigacion en pilas TCP-IP.

espero tus comentarios....


----------



## blogElectronica (Sep 9, 2007)

Hacer una conexión gprs es muy fácil a base de comandos AT. Si te interesa ver los comandos necesarios para conectar GPRS por ejemplo a Google y descargarte vía GPRS la página principal, puedes ver un vídeo aquí (eso sí, utilizando un modem Siemens):

http://www.matrix.es/videos/demoGPRS_Siemens.htm


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2007)

blogElectronica dijo:
			
		

> Hacer una conexión gprs es muy fácil a base de comandos AT.



Lo fácil o no fácil depende muchísimo de que el modem tenga incorporado el stack tcp/ip o no.

Si no lo tiene,hay que implementarlo en el microcontrolador lo cual no es una tarea trivial ni mucho menos.


----------



## dragonspirit (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola 

He estado un poco desvinculado de este proyecto, pero ya estoy de nuevo en ello. No se si habreis conseguido solucionar el tema. El tema de la pila TCP/IP no lo tengo claro del todo, pero si hay que implementarla en el micro, me conviene más cambiar de modem, que intentar implementarlo.

¿Qué módems me recomendais que disponga de pila TCP/IP? ¿Teneis algún manual de cómo establecer una transmisión de datos mediante alguno de ellos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## crangel (Jul 24, 2009)

pues me distraje por mucho tiempo de este post, aun siges trabajando en el? yo aun tengo los modems


----------



## bygelogelo (Abr 7, 2010)

hola buen dia, yo tengo algunos modems wavecom fastrack supreme 20 y he intentado conectarme a gprs y lo consigo pero ahi me pierdo. Necesito enviar datos a una base de datos alojada en un servidor. el problema me resulta al enviar el comando at+cgdata primero me conecta a 115200 y me envia puros garabatos y finalmente me tira "NO CARRIER". Ahora he optado por establecer una comunicacion entre dos modems (comunicacion m2m) y uno ponerlo como pseudoservidor ya que éste solo recibirá y los guardará en un archivo en el pc y de ahi enviarlos a internet que es mas facil. ya los demas modems se comunicarán con este para vaciar los datos al pc.

Alguien ha realizado esta comunicacion entre 2 modems por medio de comandos at.

otra ultima pregunta como creo un nuevo tema sobre esto?

saludos a todos.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 11, 2011)

Este post parece estar abandonado pero espero que haya alguien todavia trabajando en esto...
tengo un modem Q64 de wavecom y necesito enviar información con este, el problema es que no he logrado hacer que se conecte a la red.... algo curioso es que el pin SIMVCC que en teoría envía alimentación a la SIM permanece en 0v, pero cuando le envío el comando At+CPOF al modem y éste se apaga, SIMVCC pasa a ser 3.0v..... alguien tiene alguna información que me puede ayudar????


----------

